# Experience with Blossom Havanese (NY) or Hawkhaven Havanese (NJ)?



## HavLuv22 (Sep 7, 2013)

We are currently looking for a good breeder in the NY/NJ area and came across Blossom Havanese in Woodstock, NY, and Hawkhaven Havanese in NJ. Both appear to be caring, reputable breeders. Does anyone have any experience or know of these breeders? Please share, thanks!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I know two Hav owners in my small town who got their puppies at Blossom since we live close to woodstock. Both dogs have extremely severe allergies. One little puppy was in such discomfort that he practically chewed his own tail off. The owners returned him to Diane at Blossom after having him for a year and the dog finally had to be put down. Also, both dogs had very curved legs and the one who was put down was a scrawny little thing that barely resembled a Havanese. I would stay a LONG way away from Blossom!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

I have heard good things about Hawkhaven. The sire, Woodlands HighPerfomance (Turbo) is my pups's sire and has sired Hawkhaven pups.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Look up Hairpups in NY, they are the best.


----------



## HavLuv22 (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh wow - that is scary! Thank you for the heads up about Blossom!


----------

